# my snakes may be gone by the morning



## warp81 (Jan 3, 2007)

wat an exciting nite it has been, im sitting here at work getting abusive msgs from the ex who i currently kind of live wit. she jus worked out that i like another girl and i cant lie to save myself so i told her the truth. i haven been wit her 4 over a year, we have 1 kid together. she has told me im not allowed back in2 the house and that she will move out all of my stuff (which is pretty much all furniture in the house) to the garage which is all ready packed wit all my other furniture and that she has already organised for some 1 to come and take my snakes and lizards. AND SHE WONDERS WHY I WOULD NEVER GET BACK WITH HER! ha im glad iv finally gotten over my fear of dating another women! hopefully this knew 1 dont turn out like the ex! oh and this has been a regular occurrence over the last 4yrs but she has calmed down a bit


----------



## nook171 (Jan 3, 2007)

i should go to the ex's house and say that im the one u called to take away the snakes lol then give them to ya 
but i hope it all go's well ae


----------



## warp81 (Jan 3, 2007)

yes i have them licensed, but she knows some pretty dodgy ppl, as we all do! i was living there for the kids as she has a daughter to some1 else. and also cause she dont have her license so i can help her out wit shopping, picking her daughter up from school etc etc. yes i know im a fool for punishment! iv jus got to big a heart! im moving house shortly, hopefully by the end of the month!


----------



## warp81 (Jan 3, 2007)

nook171 said:


> i should go to the ex's house and say that im the one u called to take away the snakes lol then give them to ya
> but i hope it all go's well ae


 
if only, lol!


----------



## nook171 (Jan 3, 2007)

i could if ya want lol


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 3, 2007)

gosh she sounds crazy! she has no right to take away your snakes and lizards! good luck mate!


----------



## rascal779 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow.
bad situation

just go and take your stuff, snakes included.


----------



## lizardlover (Jan 3, 2007)

geez tough break man....she'll eventually come crawling back.......hopefully...lol

but on a serious matter that would be horrible....i'd be dreading the morning.

maybe you should try sneak in and keep the snakes in the garage until the morning.

-Jared


----------



## Timotei (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha, depends how much she knows about them... if shes not too clued up u may be able to scare her into saying they may escape and kill her...


----------



## warp81 (Jan 3, 2007)

na its best if i stay away! she knows how to push my buttons and i dont want to do anything stupid! iv had this happen plenty of times b4 but i neva had my reptiles then! yeah she is 1 crazy girl! i ended up turning a bit loopie there 4 awhile but iv finally got myself back on track, and im not going to let her get to me eva again!


----------



## warp81 (Jan 3, 2007)

Timotei said:


> Haha, depends how much she knows about them... if shes not too clued up u may be able to scare her into saying they may escape and kill her...


na she knows all about them cause she has had to listen to me 4 hours on end tellin her bout them


----------



## Timotei (Jan 3, 2007)

bugger, oh well :-/


----------



## beknluke (Jan 3, 2007)

It's funny - people need a licence to keep herps but not to have a kid :roll:
I hope the kids come out of this all ok.
Bex



Oh yeah, sad about the herps too


----------



## warp81 (Jan 3, 2007)

beknluke said:


> It's funny - people need a licence to keep herps but not to have a kid :roll:
> I hope the kids come out of this all ok.
> Bex
> 
> ...


 
yes well thats my main concern apart from my herps! the year i lived away from her i had full custody of my boy but iv only recently givin it back to her cause im not getting any younger and i need a job to set me up 4 the future, so i have jus gotten back in2 bricklaying


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

how did you go, they still there
kylie


----------



## gillsy (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sorry but am I the only one who thinks she is not doing anything wrong. 

And i hope she doesnt' come crawling back.

Sorry just my opinion.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

why, whats your explanation, dont u like this fella


----------



## -Peter (Jan 4, 2007)

gillsy said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one who thinks she is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> And i hope she doesnt' come crawling back.
> 
> Sorry just my opinion.



Im with you gillsy, guys cheats on his missus, hasn't got the guts to tell her up front then says he cant lie to her. He's been lieing all along. Gets no sympathy from me. You did the dirty, you take the fallout.
If you have been together for over four years and have a kid you dont own anything. She's a mug to give "your" furniture back.
She owns half of everything and perhaps more.

PS. It'll all work out for the best eventually.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 4, 2007)

Yerp Im with you too, If that was me your furniture wouldnt be going in the garage.. 

Why do you need to tell all of us, this is your personal life..


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

oh ok


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

Like sand through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives.


----------



## Veredus (Jan 4, 2007)

I may be mistaken here but I thought he said she was his ex and he was living with her to help her out with her children, a pretty noble thing to do considering her daughter is not his. He also said he has not been in a coupled relationship with this woman for over a year, he is living with her as a friend in order to give her a bit of a hand, he is fully entitled to move on in his life and find another girlfriend.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 4, 2007)

I must have missed the part where he said he cheated on her.

IsK


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

me too


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

Phooey.....ya dont stay with ya ex for a year while ya got another chick!!! Its called double dipping!!!
Gotta love ya style man....but ya shoulda known it'll end up in tears


----------



## FAY (Jan 4, 2007)

How many males out there put up with fruit cake women??
Get some balls!! 
You should of taken your snakes away first....and then told her!!


----------



## rockman (Jan 4, 2007)

troynlesa said:


> Phooey.....ya dont stay with ya ex for a year while ya got another chick!!! Its called double dipping!!!
> Gotta love ya style man....but ya shoulda known it'll end up in tears



Couldn't agree more ! It's been fun up until now , you got caught out and now you want to cry sad !! If thats all you lose , count yourself lucky . Also , must keep in mind , there is always 2 sides too every story and we are only hearing 1 .


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 4, 2007)

wow tough luck guys, hope it all works out.....

do you have any venemoids?!? he he he......



"it escaped, i swear!!"


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2007)

i swore to myself i wasn't gonna touch this thread with a 20 foot pole but here goes:


Basically this site is about the reptiles - who are you people to judge him? I'd quote that line about casting a stone but its bollocks and I can't remember anyway. None of us are perfect and shame on you for looking down on someone. We are creatures of mistakes. 

In saying that mate, yeah you had some fun and you got caught - _learn_ from this (no, i dont mean learn how to not get caught!) and I won't regard you as any less of a person.

As I said at the beginning of my post, this site is about the reptiles - the man is sad he may lose his collection. Surely all of you (even the women seeing red right now) can appreciate that?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

At least im not the only one with dramas. Wow!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, thats really bad, sorry little fox


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 4, 2007)

Gaara! Remeber.. Just sit back and watch.. we do not make an input.. lol
well not a big one ok... lol


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

im not sure


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2007)

Jeee-ry! Jeee-ry! Jeee-ry!


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2007)

lets keep the personal things personal and private, for everyone's sake


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

na...get it off ya chests...makes for great reading


----------



## mertle (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, this is not the place for airing ones laundry, pm if you need to but keep personal things that way.

Sorry to hear about the breakup guys for all the parties involved, but life goes on and you never know what may come your way tomorrow.


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

cause its the chit chat room.....so...like i said b4 guys...get it off ya chests


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 4, 2007)

:shock: maybe that is sumthing best left in private....... remember the site rules ppl


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

hahhaa thats what started it hodges....everyone was loving too many poeple hahhaa


----------



## freddy (Jan 4, 2007)

see look how far love gets ya!! i will neva be in love....im just gonna stick with my booty calls and thats that.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

looks like a title fight hodges


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 4, 2007)

its always good to log on and find something to read

hopefully later on in life you can look back on this and realise you could have done something different and it wasnt as bad as it seems to be


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 4, 2007)

o and Warp81
basically even though your not in a so called relationship with your ex if you have been living together for a period of over 6 months and you have to goto court about your stuff you will probably be in the same category as if you were married 

but not sure of the rules where you are they may be diferent then in S.A


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

yep..in WA if ya share a common kitchen....ya counted as together still...found that out while hookin into the exs sister many years ago....hahaha


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think this thread needs Oxyuranus microlepid's text sucking machine.

IsK


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

where's uncle chop chop when ya need him hey!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

u guys are funny


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't do this to eachother on here - you'll regret it later.


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah good point jeramie85.....


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 4, 2007)

troynlesa said:


> yep..in WA if ya share a common kitchen....ya counted as together still...found that out while hookin into the exs sister many years ago....hahaha


 

well at least you had some fun  

i moved in with this girl
basically she was a friend of a friend of mine and was having some financial difficulties and my lease was about to run out so i did a favour and moved in with her (seperate rooms) just to help out a bit with bills and stuff after being there for about 7 months came home from work one morning and found all new locks on the door went to court over my stuff and all i got out of it was whatever i didnt unpack and basically the whole house was furnished with my stuff i even lost a few pets out of it all of this for trying to help someone


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

jeramie85 said:


> well at least you had some fun
> 
> i moved in with this girl
> basically she was a friend of a friend of mine and was having some financial difficulties and my lease was about to run out so i did a favour and moved in with her (seperate rooms) just to help out a bit with bills and stuff after being there for about 7 months came home from work one morning and found all new locks on the door went to court over my stuff and all i got out of it was whatever i didnt unpack and basically the whole house was furnished with my stuff i even lost a few pets out of it all of this for trying to help someone



Wow.
There really are some mean people out there! Did u end up getting anything recovered?


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

i think somethin like that would turn me into the hulk.....man that wouldve sucked


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 4, 2007)

stuff all

half the reason ive been kind of struggling for a bit over 12 months now
when i first moved into the house im in now all i had was a single bed and a few bean bags i bought from a garage sale and my computer and a small black and white tv

but its now comfy


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 4, 2007)

troynlesa said:


> i think somethin like that would turn me into the hulk.....man that wouldve sucked


 

half the reason why im paying off fines


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

or ya can just cut out the middle man and by a woman ya hate a house!!!


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

troynlesa said:


> hahaha its not the scrubbers that break ya heart!!!!



Educated women aren't like that. Of course, people date their own level (level meaning class, but I'll try to be politically correct).


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

lol I already edited my post because I was just muck arsing around 
I respect females that deserve respect. And if they don't deserve it well I won't call them in the morning haha!


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> lol I already edited my post because I was just muck arsing around
> I respect females that deserve respect. And if they don't deserve it well I won't call them in the morning haha!



Men are supposed to call?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

Booty call champ, booty call 
See I said morning because night club closes at 4.30am. If I havn't pulled fresh meat by then I will call an old chop (better than nothing I guess). Out with the old hens & in with the new chicks. You know how we do it pmsl!

PS, I am kidding scrubbers, so don't pm me with cyber 

PSS,
I can get away with the scrubbers remark simply because I am referring to those house wifes that clean alot


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 4, 2007)

You're a worry JandC


IsK


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

True, 
I just got this urge to stir up all the females here, but then I get a sudden case of guilt & have to state that I am only joking 

I must be getting soft in my old age.
(I should edit this bit before the females get their own stirring happening)


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> PS,
> I AM NOT IMPOTENT GIRLS LOL!



Well, I was going to say, but thought it was a pretty low dig.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, come on, it's funny.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> [Edited by Mods, original post deleted]



There are kids on here. Even if there weren't it still wouldn't be appropriate.

IsK


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

It's chit chat section Donkey 
Were we supposed to offer advice?
Ok I will try to be as helpful as I can....

Dude if you dont want these reprecussions leave your ex completely, move out etc BEFORE starting a new relationship. Pretty sure you knew this already, hence you tried to keep it secretive & lie to your ex. 

Hope this has helped. Happy new year & good luck with the triangle


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC,

Check my post i had to edit it.
Was not directed at you at all.:lol: 

Donk


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

yes this thread has gotten a little out of hand


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

OOOPS, sorry dude.
I havnt read through this thread either 
But sounds like some good reading available here, so I might have to go look at the gossip lol


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

Come on guys, no need to make this thread boring :lol:


----------



## reece89 (Jan 4, 2007)

wow weres jerry wen u need him this has gotta be 1 of the biggest threads eva

reece


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

hang in there ....as for this being modded...its the chit chat room for crying out loud...if ya dont like whats in here...then dont read it...the rest of us are quite enjoying it here

[It may be in the Chit Chat forum, but all posts must still comply with the Rules - Mods]


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 4, 2007)

well j&c you have changed the mood and direction of this thread i think :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 4, 2007)

im enjoying it for sure, but then i like springer to ,so ...any way im biased cos i know dan and i am yet to see this "violent" side of him.
if you hit her [deleted] then i got no sympathy,(there really is no excuse for belting a girl ,unless you can see a danger to youself or others if you dont )
but then i have no malice for you either because i dont know the whole sordid story.
ive spoken to him many times and he has only had praise for his girl and kid and love for his herps..


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2007)

Sooo....how 'bout them rabbitohs eh?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 4, 2007)

gaara said:


> Sooo....how 'bout them rabbitohs eh?



What's a rabbitohs?

IsK


----------



## Little_Fox (Jan 4, 2007)

gaara said:


> Sooo....how 'bout them rabbitohs eh?



well my daughter tells me Russell Crowe threw a telephone at me. (But i assure you I have never met him, nor do i want to meet him)


----------



## mertle (Jan 4, 2007)

I really think this thread should go away,

It's not helping anyone with all the remarks,

I think people should grow up and act their age and also be more picky when it comes to new partners, take your time, know them for more than a few weeks before living together, you might find before it's too late that you have bitten off more than you can chew!


----------



## warp81 (Jan 4, 2007)

gillsy said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one who thinks she is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> And i hope she doesnt' come crawling back.
> 
> Sorry just my opinion.


 
where in my post did i mention that i had cheated on her, and where in my post did i say that iv been wit another woman for a year whilst living there wit my ex. there is no double dipping going on. the only thing that is happening is that im tryin to give both the kids (1 of them not being mine) the best chance of life possible! if i wasn there the kids would not get out of the house, her daughter would have trouble getting to school, she wouldn have any1 to take her to do her food shopping. yes there is more than 1 side to every story there are actually3, my side, her side and the truth, i tell my story as unbias as possible, yes im no angel but witout me id hate to think where she would be! 

no actually i no where she would be she would be back to slitting her wrists again or beta yet she would be hanging out wit the local motorcyle gang, i wont mention there name, and id hate for that to happen not only for the klids sake but for her sake!

so b4 any1 especially women start to critises, stop and think, mayb he is really a nice caring guy wit a big heart and mayb he wants the best for her and both the kids. but at the end of the day if u want to flame me bring it on!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 4, 2007)

Aw comeon!!

I want to see the lynching.

Besides warp, this thread ain't about you any more


IsK


----------



## warp81 (Jan 4, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Aw comeon!!
> 
> I want to see the lynching.
> 
> ...


yeah i jus noticed that i jus read through the whole thread, WOW MY THREAD HAS BEEN HIJACKED and its actually turned in to a good read! i only posted to get things off my chest


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

great thread


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 4, 2007)

there are so many things i want to say, but the comment about keeping the child and having nothing to do with the father ever again disturbs me!
so your going to put your own emotions and happiness above your childs?
speak to some people who have grown up without a father and see what they say? it is FAR from the best interests of the child to have to be brought up and live in a situation like this.

what happened to the loving aussie family..... it disappeared long ago! right out the [deleted] window with courtesy and consideration.....

a damn shame that.... makes me think twice about bringing children into this ever declining world we call home!

Matt


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL Tx enjoy the infraction for that f-bomb you dropped there, hix spanked me for doing the exact same thing. Damn Stickler!

I know where you're coming from, being born illegitimately and never knowing my father has been a constant source of pain and anger in my life - and this lady's decision to deny the child a right to know its father is just wrong. For shame!


----------



## reece89 (Jan 4, 2007)

i was luckily enough 2 no my dad and since my mum and him broke up its been very hard livin without him and i 100% agree with u tx-lll and garra


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2007)

Its your claim that he was abusive. And I dont think you should be making claims like that freely in public without sufficient evidence, and even then its not something that should be discussed freely in public.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep infractions will be issued for swearing etc, even though the posts made are of a nature to rile most people up and inadvertely attract that sort of attention from those who's nerves has been hit. I couldn't begin to describe my feelings earlier, hence I logged off, let the Mr's on & went for a drive (had things to do anyway). I just hope the mods see past the reactions of some & look more into the actual problems that started it.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 4, 2007)

someone needs to contact jerry springer and inform him of this thread tho


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

No one is forcing anyone to read it


----------



## reece89 (Jan 4, 2007)

good point the nothing i do admit it is interesting but i thinks its getting a bit personal


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, and it shouldn't be here, but if it's upsetting people as much as it seems, then said people shouldn't read it.


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2007)

So you say. 'nuff said.


----------



## reece89 (Jan 4, 2007)

this has 2 b the worst thread eva


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

:/


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

Awww you sound heart broken that he prefers class over as$


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 4, 2007)

playa playaaaa


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 4, 2007)

jump in chat, let the fun times roll


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, this is way out of control


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha yeah i think a few people got a bit carried away with themselves


----------



## BigSven (Jan 4, 2007)

I think everyone should just stop talking about this, this is someones to be child and it should be left off public forums.

Both parties need help hopefully they can get it.


----------



## wardy (Jan 4, 2007)

Little_Fox said:


> well it seems violence, abuse and cheating is acceptable to many of you people.
> Hope you get attacked by a person bigger and stronger than you, and it screws you up for a long time!
> Then maybe you will understand.



why cant you just let this go ? or are you just seeking attention?


----------



## brrrrrr (Jan 4, 2007)

i did not realy want to comment on this topic but anyways there is one thing that stops voilence, abuse and cheatting it is called the front door. the 1st time it happend could have been the last that was your choice


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

..


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 4, 2007)

this is so much fun keep it up guys!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

why


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonder how many members will be taking holidays & how many infractions will be given


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Wonder how many members will be taking holidays & how many infractions will be given



I was thinking that. We're all going to hell.


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

yep 2 words.....restraining order!!!


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 4, 2007)

good point tatelina


----------



## Miffy (Jan 4, 2007)

.


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2007)

baby bonus *cough cough*


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL I think it's funny how pple think some women have babies for the baby bonus. Esp. women who already have babies? Bubs are so much work and effort - i dont personallyt hink money is an inspiration. Sure - some young stupid women do just get preg for the $ but WHY???? Do they not care for their kids properly or what? Kids are damn expensive!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> LOL I think it's funny how pple think some women have babies for the baby bonus. Esp. women who already have babies? Bubs are so much work and effort - i dont personallyt hink money is an inspiration. Sure - some young stupid women do just get preg for the $ but WHY???? Do they not care for their kids properly or what? Kids are damn expensive!



Do agree, especially when you factor in everything needed to purchase BEFORE the baby is even born & BEFORE you get the payment. Pram/stroller, cot, porta cot, car seat, clothing, bottles, steriliser, dummies, sheets sets etc etc etc etc. And unless you are a real tightwad or buy 2nd hand products you will be spending several grand on accessories easily. 

2nd child you might be able to keep a bit because you already have the stuff needed, but by that time you realise after having 1 that they arn't that easy. Nightly feeds, whinging, changing nappies, sickness etc etc etc.

If you want to make money get an ant farm lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Do agree, especially when you factor in everything needed to purchase BEFORE the baby is even born & BEFORE you get the payment. Pram/stroller, cot, porta cot, car seat, clothing, bottles, steriliser, dummies, sheets sets etc etc etc etc. And unless you are a real tightwad or buy 2nd hand products you will be spending several grand on accessories easily.
> 
> 2nd child you might be able to keep a bit because you already have the stuff needed, but by that time you realise after having 1 that they arn't that easy. Nightly feeds, whinging, changing nappies, sickness etc etc etc.
> 
> If you want to make money get an ant farm lol




ROFLMAO Exactly. Kids aren't the way to make dough...


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 4, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> If you want to make money get an ant farm lol


Haha.. 10 points to you... Mainly for your previous very mature minded posts in this thread. 
But also for the smirk.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Haha.. 10 points to you... Mainly for your previous very mature minded posts in this thread.
> But also for the smirk.



Mature :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 4, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Mature :lol::lol::lol:



Hehe no seriously though..I think on page 6 or so... *thumbs up*


----------



## Hickson (Jan 5, 2007)

*Report a Post!!!!!*

In the top righthand corner of every post is a white triangle with a red border and a black vertical line. If you click on this icon you will send a message to the moderators indicating there is something they should be looking at.

Last night there were 190 posts when I removed this thread from the forums - many people had posted that the mods should delete the thread, but NOBODY had reported the thread or a post. I received a PM after 11:00 suggesting I look at the thread.

I have since deleted 64 posts and edited many more. And several warnings and infractions were issued.

The main Rules that were broken were:

*Rule #12: No public feuding in the forums. *The feuding arguments have been removed, along with all comments, quotes, supports and criticisms.

*Rule #1: Be nice to members. Name Calling and General Nastiness will not be tolerated.* Play nice, people. 

*Rule #3: No swearing or cursing. This includes making variations to words to bypass the installed filter.* If the filter changes words in your post to *****, then edit your post and substitute another word. If you post #$%^& (or you actually type ***** yourself) then you're just asking for an infraction. No swearing, real or implied.



Hix


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 5, 2007)

So THAT's how you report a post... right.
Got the mods working hard it would seem...


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 6, 2007)

Missed out on all the fun last night by the looks of things. Damn nightshift.

Sounds like a whole lot of people need a whole lot of vallium. 
Onya Hix, delete all the interesting posts before I get to read them :cry: :cry: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyone got Jerry Springer's phone number.........


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it's 1 800 IM A REDNECK ?

IsK


----------



## zard (Jan 6, 2007)

:shock: blimey hix you must be exhausted, i know i am


----------

